# andromed labs ?



## bobryan (Oct 9, 2012)

so other than trust...who has taken and liked their gear, i dont want to place a big order if their stuff is questionable or unknown.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Oct 9, 2012)

I had a 20ml vial of their 250mg primo, but it went bye bye when I started my cycle. Never used their brand of anything yet.


----------



## Mean Machine (Oct 10, 2012)

i have been on there test e and var for 5 weeks now.     got some good strength gains from the var, and starting to feel the test now.     i will be placing another order from them soon.   so far no PIP from the test.


----------



## Hood_Rat (Oct 10, 2012)

im liking the sounds of andromed lab cuz its canadian but i just dont like ordering from a website


----------



## pumped2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

I ordered some Tren Ace and Test E from this site a few weeks back. Boss was always readily available to answer any question i had. My order was placed on a Monday and I rec'd my package Wednesday afternoon. I have yet to pin their gear, i did however, comment that their tren ace was very cloudy, and it looked like there was sediment on the bottom-apparently, this is a common occurrence! I have attached a pic with the Tren ace on the left and their test E on the right....if you look closely, you see what i am referring to as i have turned the bottles upside down. As well, i was not a fan of their packaging and noticed none of their bottles contained lot/batch #'s....how do you distinguish between a good batch and a bad batch  (if you happen to mix them) if there is no lot/batch #. I'm sorry that i can't comment on the quality as i have yet to try any of it. This is not meant to be a negative review...they are a new lab and as with everything new, there are growing pains and learning curves....i have put my trust in andromed labs, and hope that the gear checks out when i go to pin it in January!! 

Until i figure out how to upload more photos, as it wont allow me to go beyond 107kb, i can't show you a pic....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 12, 2012)

pumped2012 said:


> Lets see if this works: http://s139.photobucket.com/albums/q309/APBT1099/Snapbucket/?albumview=slideshow



Warm and swirl the tren and that cloudiness will disappear. And don't be afraid to post negative reviews here.


----------



## pumped2012 (Oct 12, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> Warm and swirl the tren and that cloudiness will disappear. And don't be afraid to post negative reviews here.



Bro, i have done it a few times and it remains the same....I'm not too worried as there is another thread regarding this topic and i have googled cloudy tren-you would be amazed at what comes up-pretty much the issue i'm having, my gear seems g2g...wont really know until january though.... The only concern with writing a negative review about anyone or anything  is the person(s) you're writing it about may be a sensitive individual, and what if this person has sensitive/personal information about you....some ppl can be wicked and attempt to hurt you because you have hurt their business with negative posts....this is just a general statement....something I'm always cognisant of...


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 11, 2012)

Any updates on your andromed cycle. There pushing that lab over at ology like they did pinn which makes me a little nervous


----------



## St0ked (Dec 11, 2012)

I just got done running their test e and also their dbol caps...... it was good...... I'm not experienced enough to say that it was wonderful. It definitly worked and their customer service was hands down the best I have ever experienced. At the time I only knew of AML and pinnacle. The way I look at it, I won with the decision I made. Would use them again but have test proven sources now. You are good to go, won't be disappointed.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 11, 2012)

Thanks for the input stoked. I was just Leary of ordering from a website as most people are. Also it is being pushed over at ology like pinn was.. Which also makes me skeptical. We all no how that turned out


----------



## Jt79zxt (Dec 12, 2012)

On their test e ... 5 weeks in ... Customer service like everyone else said ... No pip ...


----------



## Fisher28 (Dec 13, 2012)

this guy didnt get bashed on and he only had very few post he only had one when he posted this but i got bashed on when i made a thread like this. What is up with this guys? lol


----------



## Big Worm (Dec 13, 2012)

Fisher28 said:


> this guy didnt get bashed on and he only had very few post he only had one when he posted this but i got bashed on when i made a thread like this. What is up with this guys? lol



Well I guess you were the whipping boy. I'd say it had a lit more to do with a few of your previous posts. But why start that argument again and wreck this guys thread. Water under the bridge.


----------



## juced_porkchop (Dec 13, 2012)

I used the maste and test300 this year and had smooth shots and results comming,. 
Had to halt the stupid cycle due to medical stuff and have to wait till I am not needing to take any more blood tests (spring) but so far so good.  got some of the t400 too :-d.
The drol is strong too!.


----------



## AndroSport (Dec 13, 2012)

juced_porkchop said:


> I used the maste and test300 this year and had smooth shots and results comming,.
> Had to halt the stupid cycle due to medical stuff and have to wait till I am not needing to take any more blood tests (spring) but so far so good.  got some of the t400 too :-d.
> The drol is strong too!.



JUICED! Nice to see you!

I have used AML's Test C 250 and everything was great! Smooth pins and growing muscles!


----------



## Emmerz24 (Dec 19, 2012)

You won't have an issue receiving your order. They ship super fast and there customer service is top notch


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Dec 19, 2012)

My order was delayed.   Only due to Holliday shipping times as everything takes twice as long or longer right now.   Some bottles were frozen and my tren is also cloudy.  Tried heat and nothing.   Two weeks and I will give my opinion on the products.    dbol, test, tren.

edit, I kinda anticipated the frozen test.   I hear Canada is cold and its been cold here also


----------



## Emmerz24 (Feb 12, 2013)

Any more reviews for aml gear.. Is everyone satisfied with it


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 12, 2013)

Nah. I think the drol was bunk. I took 150mg a day sometimes 200mg a day and didnt feel any different. ABSOLUTELY NO SIDES. And drol usually makes me a raging, high blood pressure monster.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Feb 12, 2013)

3rdinfintry said:


> What happens if the stuff is frozen when we receive it?



I lived in the North Eastern USA for 35yrs. Move here to SoCal.....it's always nice and warm here in the Desert.



Rage Strength said:


> Nah. I think the drol was bunk. I took 150mg a day sometimes 200mg a day and didnt feel any different. ABSOLUTELY NO SIDES. And drol usually makes me a raging, high blood pressure monster.



That sucks. I will say good/real drol isn't easy to find. I just got done. I hadn't run any in yrs and just got done with some. Started at 50mg and then to 100mg/ed. I had forgotten how drol fucks with my appetite. That got better after a couple weeks. It also had me feeling not so great. I can tell because now being off I have more energy and just feel better.....but man the pumps and the way I looked were fucking awesome.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 12, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I lived in the North Eastern USA for 35yrs. Move here to SoCal.....it's always nice and warm here in the Desert.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. I will say good/real drol isn't easy to find. I just got done. I hadn't run any in yrs and just got done with some. Started at 50mg and then to 100mg/ed. I had forgotten how drol fucks with my appetite. That got better after a couple weeks. It also had me feeling not so great. I can tell because now being off I have more energy and just feel better.....but man the pumps and the way I looked were fucking awesome.



Shit man. I wish I could hooked up with some real drol. I'm dying to try the stuff.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 12, 2013)

Rage Strength said:


> Nah. I think the drol was bunk. I took 150mg a day sometimes 200mg a day and didnt feel any different. ABSOLUTELY NO SIDES. And drol usually makes me a raging, high blood pressure monster.



Talk to the lab bro... they made it very clear when i ordered that if I was even slightly dissatisfied they wanted to hear it from me. I had no problems but you should let them know if you did.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 12, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Talk to the lab bro... they made it very clear when i ordered that if I was even slightly dissatisfied they wanted to hear it from me. I had no problems but you should let them know if you did.



Sounds good. Btw, I got up to 300mg the last week which is what tells me it couldn't have been real. I ran it for 200mg the majority of the blast. Ive ran legit drol before and got a shit ton of sides. This'll be the 2nd time I've ran fake drol. I have in fact ran legit drol one time(green giants).


----------



## Emmerz24 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was on there tbol at 80 mg per day for 2.5 weeks and felt nothing. Switched labs and also switched to dbol which I know is alot stronger but only 50 mg a day and I noticed a huge difference within days. I'm also running there t300 and npp. So seeing as there orals were bunk I would imagine there injectables are as well. I put some in the freezer for shits and giggles to see if I could crash it and when I pulled it out in the morning nothing. Obviously didn't freeze because its oil but it looked the same. Im assuming that it means there are no hormones present.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 12, 2013)

Emmerz24 said:


> I was on there tbol at 80 mg per day for 2.5 weeks and felt nothing. Switched labs and also switched to dbol which I know is alot stronger but only 50 mg a day and I noticed a huge difference within days. I'm also running there t300 and npp. So seeing as there orals were bunk I would imagine there injectables are as well. I put some in the freezer for shits and giggles to see if I could crash it and when I pulled it out in the morning nothing. Obviously didn't freeze because its oil but it looked the same. Im assuming that it means there are no hormones present.



Contact then and tell them you weren't satisfied.


----------



## Emmerz24 (Feb 12, 2013)

I did. When I told them I was on there tbol at 80 mg a day and didn't feel anything they said that tbol was a weak steroid. They said that they would replace it with something else but I don't want more crap. Just going to cut my losses and stick with labs that I know are good.


----------



## gtower (Feb 12, 2013)

How can one product be bunk sold by a UGL?  If one is bunk, wouldnt that be concerning for all the other ones sold by them as well?


----------



## Emmerz24 (Feb 12, 2013)

One could only assume. By I'm just relaying my experience with aml. There are members here that say they had a good experience with them but I wouldn't take the risk.


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 12, 2013)

Contacting the lab is always the right thing to do to allow them to make good on it.... your call if you don't want to accept the offered replacements of course.

Tbol is weak... and it feels that way because it removes the main things that are characteristic sides of a strong steroid like dbol such as bloat & water retention. So this is a common complaint that people "don't feel anything" so many people choose to run Tbol along with another oral like var or not run it at all... as it is somewhat weak to run alone in many cases. 

Cant really comment on your statement regarding the gear not freezing therefore having no hormone as I am no chemist but it seems like a bit of a leap and my gear from them has all been verified by blood-work as good and potent gear.

Unfortunately good labs can get a bad rap quickly when people make assumptions and state them publicly... so if I ever have a problem I go directly to the source and try to work it out with them and unless they are scammers they are usually very accommodating .


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 13, 2013)

So I contacted aml and boss and I got it taken care of. Ill let you guys know what happens. Good to see the lab sticks to its word when it comes to product satisfaction. Now hopefully what I get in exchange is legit.


----------



## Rage Strength (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm sure it will be, but ill update you guys on it once I get it either way


----------



## whitelml (Mar 1, 2013)

Any update yet rage ?


----------



## Ryankely (Mar 1, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I lived in the North Eastern USA for 35yrs. Move here to SoCal.....it's always nice and warm here in the Desert.
> 
> 
> 
> That sucks. I will say good/real drol isn't easy to find. I just got done. I hadn't run any in yrs and just got done with some. Started at 50mg and then to 100mg/ed. I had forgotten how drol fucks with my appetite. That got better after a couple weeks. It also had me feeling not so great. I can tell because now being off I have more energy and just feel better.....but man the pumps and the way I looked were fucking awesome.



^^^^this, drol kills appetite and makes u feel like u have the flu(for most)


----------



## Rage Strength (Mar 1, 2013)

Ya I got in store credit for it. Props to aml for sticking with their 100% satisfaction gurantee policy.


----------



## RISE (Mar 1, 2013)

Has anyone tried their testo tren?  I was planning running a test e, tren a cycle with master p at the last month, so this seems like it would cut down on the cost a bit.


----------



## g0re (Mar 1, 2013)

RISE said:


> Has anyone tried their testo tren?  I was planning running a test e, tren a cycle with master p at the last month, so this seems like it would cut down on the cost a bit.



Is master p gonna hook u up with a gold grill yo?


----------



## Hood_Rat (Mar 2, 2013)

I dont know why a lab, any lab, would sell bunk stuff. To get bulk powder is dirt cheap and the mark up is insane. To sell it bunk or extremely underdosed for an extra few bucks is just retarded and greedy


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2013)

Hood_Rat said:


> I dont know why a lab, any lab, would sell bunk stuff. To get bulk powder is dirt cheap and the mark up is insane. To sell it bunk or extremely underdosed for an extra few bucks is just retarded and greedy



brother there is no shortage of scumbags  in the game


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 2, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> brother there is no shortage of scumbags  in the game



true but you also have legit labs who get bunk powers unknowingly... part of the game sometimes. good to have labs that will back up their product of something like that happens. I know all the private labs I use would...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 2, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> true but you also have legit labs who get bunk powers unknowingly... part of the game sometimes. good to have labs that will back up their product of something like that happens. I know all the private labs I use would...



very true but It would be nice to test out your product before selling it


----------



## musclebird (Mar 2, 2013)

I ordered Tbol and its gtg, no idea on there other drugs, but there vialis sure as hell works


----------



## RISE (Mar 2, 2013)

g0re said:


> Is master p gonna hook u up with a gold grill yo?



Yo, i hope so dawg!


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 2, 2013)

I haven't heard a thing of these guys. I have saw pictures floating around. All in all anyone can have a pretty label looking packed tight in a vial its just how things are.


----------



## Claudio (Mar 3, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> very true but It would be nice to test out your product before selling it


fracking right my friend just goes to show you the drek that flies all over.


----------



## g0re (Mar 4, 2013)

Claudio said:


> fracking right my friend just goes to show you the drek that flies all over.



Claudio, hit up the new members section and start a thread with a little info about yourself


----------



## Fisher28 (Mar 6, 2013)

My Tren ace is cloudy too. Their orals isnt that great but thier injectables are pretty good imo. ORALS SUCK!


----------



## Trust (Mar 20, 2013)

AML orals are just fine. 
I was dissapointed in the Tbol...Does that mean AML is selling bunk?? No..It means i didnt like Tbol. 
I have tried their Dbol, and it was fukin great. 
Im running clomid during my cycle at 50mg per day, cause im running low on HCG, and my balls are huge still (week 9, test/mast/tren).. so their clomid are also fukin great.
I got friends using their var, some using Adrol, and some on Halo...and they re all VERY satisfied.
Keep in mind a mistake might have been made if you re not happy about your orals. For example, mislabelling. If you bought Anadrol and got a mislabeled primo ace tab...well for sure you wont want to throw up if you take 4 per day...
Does that mean AML is selling bunk? No.
AML has a 100% satisfaction guarantee. If you dont like the product you got, they will exchange it for whatever you want. I dont think they would do that if they wanted to fuck people over... Hell they event sent us xmas cards this year...
A lot of people will say AML is the best lab they used since a long time.
I know theres A LOT of great labs out there. Lots of small labs that make great gear too..
AML is doing its best to be one of the best, they re certainly not into selling bunk lol
Ill say it again, if you re not 100% satisfied, just email Boss, he will fix it. You will never loose a penny with AML.


----------



## Rip (Mar 20, 2013)

I've ordered from there before. Seemed good to me. I had the Test E and the Anavar. 
One thing I liked is that it's sterile, so they say.


----------



## mkbeast (Mar 29, 2013)

AML is gtg.


----------



## Claudio (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't know about that, if you google the reviews and they were not all positive to say the least.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 2, 2013)

Claudio said:


> fracking right my friend just goes to show you the drek that flies all over.



How about some manners? Is this the first board you've ever visited? How about introducing yourself in the proper section? How'd you like me walking in your house holding your daughters hand and asking you if the sheets on your bed are fresh cuz I plan on laying this pretty things sweet ass down on it....and, oh yeah, how are you?


----------



## unknown21 (Apr 2, 2013)

Very well said  biggerben lol


----------



## Claudio (Apr 3, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> How about some manners? Is this the first board you've ever visited? How about introducing yourself in the proper section? How'd you like me walking in your house holding your daughters hand and asking you if the sheets on your bed are fresh cuz I plan on laying this pretty things sweet ass down on it....and, oh yeah, how are you?



-Really Ben, mannners huh? Why did I personally offend someone here? I don't think so, I posted an opinion from my own experience. No not the first board, but new here and really hope this is not a bias board and respects criticism. Your comments here uncalled for and your Intelligence speaks for itself, don't really give 2 shits to lower myself to your level of intellect. Actually that daughter you talk about looks alot like your mom~! You guys make a nice couple.  Asshole


----------



## g0re (Apr 3, 2013)

Claudio said:


> -Really Ben, mannners huh? Why did I personally offend someone here? I don't think so, I posted an opinion from my own experience. No not the first board, but new here and really hope this is not a bias board and respects criticism. Your comments here uncalled for and your Intelligence speaks for itself, don't really give 2 shits to lower myself to your level of intellect. Actually that daughter you talk about looks alot like your mom~! You guys make a nice couple.  Asshole





You should think about what you type to a well known vet of this community. What he said to you is 100% true and I and im sure others feel the same way. 

Making an intro goes a long way on these types of boards. Otherwise you just look like a troll, shill, or just plain jackass


----------



## Claudio (Apr 3, 2013)

Hi.......

I usually do think about it, I posted as what I perceived as truth,hence opinion. I mean is that not what a board is for no? 
"_What he said to you is 100% true and I and im sure others feel the same way. _"- What part was 100% true? Can you elaborate here? Let's assume I came in here and posted that this lab , yadah,yadah, the next best thing to slice bread...No one would have said anything, but once I post something that goes against the "sales" push, suddenly I am a bad guy that is mean and has no manners. If I am not making a mistake I did not directly or indirectly come here to talk smack about any user, but your respected vet, did just that ...I mean as a vet he could have easily sent a PM with whatever suited his motive and I would have read and corresponded with the guy.
If you still think I am troll,shill or jackass.then be it man. 
Fact is that there people shilling this aml stuff like it's hot cakes...it's only fair to speak both good and bad.
be good.....pal. The intention was not to chit in your backyard....if you follow

CM


----------



## g0re (Apr 3, 2013)

Claudio said:


> Hi.......
> 
> I usually do think about it, I posted as what I perceived as truth,hence opinion. I mean is that not what a board is for no?
> "_What he said to you is 100% true and I and im sure others feel the same way. _"- What part was 100% true? Can you elaborate here? Let's assume I came in here and posted that this lab , yadah,yadah, the next best thing to slice bread...No one would have said anything, but once I post something that goes against the "sales" push, suddenly I am a bad guy that is mean and has no manners. If I am not making a mistake I did not directly or indirectly come here to talk smack about any user, but your respected vet, did just that ...I mean as a vet he could have easily sent a PM with whatever suited his motive and I would have read and corresponded with the guy.
> ...



All we are saying is make an intro.  Not that hard to figure out.

Are u a rocket scientist?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 3, 2013)

Claudio said:


> -Really Ben, mannners huh? Why did I personally offend someone here? I don't think so, I posted an opinion from my own experience. No not the first board, but new here and really hope this is not a bias board and respects criticism. Your comments here uncalled for and your Intelligence speaks for itself, don't really give 2 shits to lower myself to your level of intellect. Actually that daughter you talk about looks alot like your mom~! You guys make a nice couple.  Asshole



this will get u a ban for 3 days


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 3, 2013)

Rip said:


> I've ordered from there before. Seemed good to me. I had the Test E and the Anavar.
> One thing I liked is that it's sterile, so they say.



Dude... If you have a lab that is selling you gear that isn't sterile, then you have serious issues pending.  



Claudio said:


> I don't know about that, if you google the reviews and they were not all positive to say the least.



Nope. There are negs for this lab, that is for sure.  We don't protect sources here. If you have a personal experience good or bad with AML post up.



Claudio said:


> Hi.......
> 
> I usually do think about it, I posted as what I perceived as truth,hence opinion. I mean is that not what a board is for no?
> "_What he said to you is 100% true and I and im sure others feel the same way. _"- What part was 100% true? Can you elaborate here? Let's assume I came in here and posted that this lab , yadah,yadah, the next best thing to slice bread...No one would have said anything, but once I post something that goes against the "sales" push, suddenly I am a bad guy that is mean and has no manners. If I am not making a mistake I did not directly or indirectly come here to talk smack about any user, but your respected vet, did just that ...I mean as a vet he could have easily sent a PM with whatever suited his motive and I would have read and corresponded with the guy.
> ...



Chill out and post an intro.... Its just common courtesy.  If you had posted they were good to go and ben sees its your first post he'd call you a shill just the same. Making a first or second post in a thread on a source is usually a good way to get noticed.  Like you've been told, Ben has been around long enough and knows the tactics.  We strangle scammers and their shills for sport.

You typed a whole lot of words above that could have been better put to use by letting us get to know you.

Plus Bundy needs fresh meat.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 3, 2013)

All your posts are about this thread (4 posts)?  Appears you came here to talk only about AML, which makes you appear to be very suspicious....




Claudio said:


> Hi.......
> 
> I usually do think about it, I posted as what I perceived as truth,hence opinion. I mean is that not what a board is for no?
> "_What he said to you is 100% true and I and im sure others feel the same way. _"- What part was 100% true? Can you elaborate here? Let's assume I came in here and posted that this lab , yadah,yadah, the next best thing to slice bread...No one would have said anything, but once I post something that goes against the "sales" push, suddenly I am a bad guy that is mean and has no manners. If I am not making a mistake I did not directly or indirectly come here to talk smack about any user, but your respected vet, did just that ...I mean as a vet he could have easily sent a PM with whatever suited his motive and I would have read and corresponded with the guy.
> ...


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 3, 2013)

You make a comment about this lab, then at the bottom "Powered by Andromed Labs, Canada" with your email, you appear to be a reseller or the actual lab....




Trust said:


> AML orals are just fine.
> I was dissapointed in the Tbol...Does that mean AML is selling bunk?? No..It means i didnt like Tbol.
> I have tried their Dbol, and it was fukin great.
> Im running clomid during my cycle at 50mg per day, cause im running low on HCG, and my balls are huge still (week 9, test/mast/tren).. so their clomid are also fukin great.
> ...


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 3, 2013)

Flyingdragon said:


> All your posts are about this thread (4 posts)?  Appears you came here to talk only about AML, which makes you appear to be very suspicious....



True...but I still hear, and am convinced, that his daughter is a fine piece.....even if she does resemble my mom.


----------



## PFM (Apr 3, 2013)

I'd ban him for 5 days and spank it all over his moms boobs.


----------



## AndroSport (Apr 3, 2013)

Claudio said:


> Hi.......
> 
> I usually do think about it, I posted as what I perceived as truth,hence opinion. I mean is that not what a board is for no?
> "_What he said to you is 100% true and I and im sure others feel the same way. _"- What part was 100% true? Can you elaborate here? Let's assume I came in here and posted that this lab , yadah,yadah, the next best thing to slice bread...No one would have said anything, but once I post something that goes against the "sales" push, suddenly I am a bad guy that is mean and has no manners. If I am not making a mistake I did not directly or indirectly come here to talk smack about any user, but your respected vet, did just that ...I mean as a vet he could have easily sent a PM with whatever suited his motive and I would have read and corresponded with the guy.
> ...



Welcome Caludio M.

1) Congrats on being one of a handful of people on the boards who can spell almost all of your words correctly.

2) Unfortunately, by the same token, you are also living proof that having decent spelling & grammar does not mean that you are intelligent or tactful.

3) Since you will ask me to "elaborate" in the hopes that I don't reply so you can go tell your other 98 pound pencil necked/dicked friends (who think NaTren is hardcore) that you "put some fool in his place" please see the following bullets...

4) You claim to take great umbrage to "shills" yet you roll in here without introduction like a random drunk off the street into an establishment, slam the door, piss on the toilet seat and dont wipe it up, spill your drink then yell at the waitress to clean it up immediately, then don't tip and demand a free meal for "bad service". Almost as if you have some personal grudge to bear... which is ironically almost the same thing as these "shills" you hate.

5) If you had 2 bits of intelligence you would take a moment to look around and see that this is NOT A SOURCE BOARD. If it was your comment would have been deleted immediately. We represent NO SOURCES nor do we PIMP ANY GEAR. So it seems this "sales pitch" you speak of is something you are trying to legitimize to us in some fashion.

Plenty of bro's here have used this lab with good results. We welcome feedback of all kinds so we can keep good bros from getting scammed. Nobody here has been scammed by AML.

When you come in here like a bull in a china shop without introduction and no posts to tactlessly bash a lab it is not only rude but it is hard for anyone to take what you say seriously. It reeks of personal vendetta.

Feel free to stick around and introduce yourself... get to know the guys on the board then maybe you will get some helpful feedback.


----------



## RISE (Apr 3, 2013)

Can someone aware me about what the hell a shill is?


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 3, 2013)

RISE said:


> Can someone aware me about what the hell a shill is?



A shill is a someone trying to pass themselves off as a member that has no connection or vested interest in a source. They are a plant...meaning they are on a board with the sole purpose of pushing a certain lab. They will post about the wonderful experience they've had with said source.
There are other ways to define "shill", but this one works for me.


----------



## mkbeast (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread has definitely taken a turn!


----------



## biggerben692000 (Apr 3, 2013)

mkbeast said:


> This thread has definitely taken a turn!



I have a habit of fucking shit up from time to time. Now, bear in mind, I do so with only the best intentions.


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 3, 2013)

Not sure if that is a turn on or creepy.....LOL



biggerben692000 said:


> True...but I still hear, and am convinced, that his daughter is a fine piece.....even if she does resemble my mom.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 4, 2013)

biggerben692000 said:


> I have a habit of fucking shit up from time to time. Now, bear in mind, I do so with only the best intentions.



What's funnier is he insults you for immaturity and then talks about yo momma


Lol what an idiot


----------



## Bobbyc818 (Apr 4, 2013)

Has any one ran there test e/c. What where ur results?

Bobby


----------



## canadianbuilt (Apr 27, 2014)

Any updates on AML experiences? thanks


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2014)

canadianbuilt said:


> Any updates on AML experiences? thanks



No but I have been using SnakeLabs and hear a lot of good about it.  lol!


----------



## canadianbuilt (Apr 30, 2014)

Shot 150ml of aml test prop, 12 hours later some minor pip. Ill keep you all updated.


----------



## canadianbuilt (May 1, 2014)

24 hrs post pin and feels like I got kicked in the ass by a horse, but its been a while since ive cycled. plus its expected from t-prop


----------



## bigeasy (Apr 21, 2015)

anyone heard any recent news on AML??


----------



## 4everstrong (Apr 21, 2015)

No i have not. But When i used them 2 years ago Their gear was G2G idk about now. Their Oils are good But their Orals are shit.


----------



## wymore92 (May 8, 2015)

Any here a member of aml gear? Was wanting to join but must be reffered


----------



## wabbitt (May 8, 2015)

wymore92 said:


> Any here a member of aml gear? Was wanting to join but must be reffered



Gotta give him credit.  He made it to 2 posts before asking for a source.


----------

